# ¡¡¡Muy feliz cumple, argentina84!!!



## Fernita

*Querida argentina: *

*¡¡¡¡Te deseo un muy feliz cumpleaños !!!!*

*No te olvides de pedir 10 deseos,*

*antes eran 3 pero *

*con la inflación que tenemos,*

*tenés derecho a pedir 10.*

*para ti*

*Con todo mi cariño,*

*Fernita. *​


----------



## argentina84

*Fernita ( y todos los que me han saludado via private message): *

*Muchíííísimas gracias!!!!*

*Me encantó lo de los diez deseos...¡para eso sí está* *buena la inflación!* 

*Muchas gracias. La verdad es que cada día estoy más feliz de pertencer a WR. ¡Aquí no sólo encontré mucho conocimiento, sino también excelentes personas y amigos!*

*¡¡¡Saludos!!!*

*(éste es mi primer post con 23 añitos )*

*Argentina84*


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Hey! Antes este thread no existía...*



*Así que ahora que existe hay que extenderlo ¿no?*



*¡Cupleaños feliz Argentina84!*​ 


*¡Que los deseos que pidas se cumplan! Bueno, sólo si son para lo mejor..*​ 


*(Ya estoy viendo en TN que está lloviendo a cántaros allá) Pero si es que los cielos lloran de alegría no nos molesta ¿verdad?*



*¡Saludos a Buenos Aires querido! ¡Saludos!*


----------



## argentina84

*¡¡¡MUCHAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE ANTHODOCHEIO!!!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Argentina!

¡23 años! ¡Qué bárbara, tienes todo un futuro prometedor por delante! Espero que te lluevan regalos y muestras de cariño! 

¡Un abrazo muy grande! Y .... a divertirte como loca 

Tampiqueña


----------



## argentina84

*Gracias Tampiqueña!!!*

*La he pasado muy bien hoy...¡¡¡Gracias a ustedes en gran parte!!!*

*¡Saludos desde Buenos Aires!*

*Argentina84*



Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Feliz Cumpleaños Argentina!
> 
> ¡23 años! ¡Qué bárbara, tienes todo un futuro prometedor por delante! Espero que te lluevan regalos y muestras de cariño!
> 
> ¡Un abrazo muy grande! Y .... a divertirte como loca
> 
> Tampiqueña


----------



## Outsider

Cumpleaños feliz.


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> Cumpleaños feliz.


 
*Outsider: *

 *Gracias!** /Bedankt! (Dutch)/ Merci! / Grazie!/ Thank you!*

*Argentina84*


----------



## tinlizzy

Happy Birthday Argentina!!


----------



## traduttrice

*¡FELIZ CUMPLE!*​


----------



## Crescent

Aunque no nos vemos muchos en los foros, espero que esto ya cambie! 

*!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEANOS, ARGENTINA!!!!*​ 
Muerte de risa, Fernita!!  Me gustó mucho lo de la inflación!!!   
Y a causa del redondeo - aun podría ser 20 deseos, verdad??!!  ​ 
abracitos, 
Cresci ​


----------



## Eugin

¡Eso Cresci!!! ¿por qué no 20 deseos? ¡Con pedir no se pierde nada!!! (y tenés más posibilidades de que alguno de los 20 se cumpla, jajajaja!!!)
 
Fuera de broma, espero que lo hayas pasado muy lindo en tu día y que tengas un año lleno de bendiciones y cosas buenas por las cuales brindar y celebrar con amigos y seres queridos. 
 
Un beso grande


----------



## argentina84

*¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!!!*


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, ya es tarde pero bueno: gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag .


----------



## irene.acler

*Feliz cumpleaños Argentina84!*


----------



## Rayines

jonquiliser said:


> gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag .


¡Feliz cumpleaños argen!, ¿finalmente te enganchaste con Dutch  ?


----------



## argentina84

*Jonquiliser, irene.acler, and Rayines (and all of you!): *


*Bedankt! Thank you very much! Molte Grazie! Merci Beaucoup! ¡ Muchas gracias!*

*Los tengo a todos en mi corazón. Gracias por su amistad. Fue un hermoso cumpleaños gracias a todos ustedes, ¡La lluvia no pudo arruinarlo!*

*¡Muchos saludos!*


----------



## heidita

Los últimos serán los primeros...con esta filosofía: FELICIDADES


----------



## argentina84

heidita said:


> Los últimos serán los primeros...con esta filosofía: FELICIDADES


 
*¡Muchas Muchas gracias Heidita!*

*¡¡¡Mil Saludos!!!*


----------



## xeneize

Siento llegar tan tarde, pero aunque el cumple ya fue, aprovecho el thread para mandarte un gran abrazo igual, bosterita! (sí sí, al igual que yo...hay que sacar pecho, ¿no?...).
Cuidate muuucho, y ya te dije, gracias por tu amabilidad! 
Chau


----------



## argentina84

xeneize said:


> Siento llegar tan tarde, pero aunque el cumple ya fue, aprovecho el thread para mandarte un gran abrazo igual, bosterita! (sí sí, al igual que yo...hay que sacar pecho, ¿no?...).
> Cuidate muuucho, y ya te dije, gracias por tu amabilidad!
> Chau


 
*Muchas muchas gracias! *

*Molte Grazie!*


----------

